# Summer Diet



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

4 weeks in picture updates on page 3

6 weeks in picture updates on page 6

8 weeks in picture updates on page 8

10 weeks in picture updates on page 12

12 week in and final set of pics on page 12

Going away on holiday earlier than normal this year as getting married again in June so starting this years diet tomorrow.

I have also decided to have a go at competing next year so this diet will also be a trial run for that aswel.

I used Keto for last years diet and managed to drop nearly 2 stone over the 12 weeks but found training intensity suffered towards the end of each week so am going to try keeping a reasonable amount of carbs in this year and rely more on cardio to drop the fat.

Have been consuming between 3500 and 4000 calories every day since september last year made up of around 400g protein and 400g carbs along with 100g fat.

Training has been very consistent and i am 4 pounds heavier at a lower bodyfat than at the start of last years diet so if i can finish the diet at the same weight as last year I should be in decent shape for the beach.

Will stick some pics up every 4 weeks or so to help keep me motivated.

First set are from end of last years diet.

Second lot are start point for this year.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Start Point


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck with it mate


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers bud.

Actually looking forward to the reduction in food as i have spent the last 6 months

constantly eating so it will be weird feeling hungry again.

Be good to see what difference I have managed to make to my physique once the fats off.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn dude ur emence lol i am tryin to cut for summer but i got **** all muscle on you lol, i wanna do a bulk throughout the winter season this year i will follow this always looking for tips and inspiration to get the abs out  grant


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

good starting condition buddy.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck man watching with interest


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Impressed with last years results, so looking forward to seeingt his one, you've a lot of size to play with, looking good bud.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Grant-Cheers

Clubber-Thanks have tried not to go overboard with the eating over the winter.Well behind your start point though.

Ojay-Thanks will try and keep updated weekly.

Jim-Cheers hoping to continue growing at the start of the diet as will still be consuming just over 3k calories per day.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Your a unit mate...keep up the good work!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Your a unit mate...keep up the good work!


Cheers Bud.

"Unit" Like that. Think it helps being a short **** though.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Weight this morning 2.5lbs down on starting weight so happy with that as still eating plenty of food.

Daily macros have averaged 400p/280c/50f with 30 mins fasted cardio done daily.

All body parts were trained over 3 sessions last week.(push,pull,legs)


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Good start!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Will be following, looking good mate! Good luck!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers lads.

Should start seeing the first changes to my body shape next week.

Gonna keep diet and cardio the same as this week.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking good dude, keep it up


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

What bodyfat % are you hoping to reach?

Good luck.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Shaun.

Never had it measured properly but recon i have been down to around 8% in the past so would like to get lower than this on this diet.

Using multi point calipers to guage progress through this diet and according to them starting body fat was 14%

Will post what calipers indicate along with progress pics every 4 weeks.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Did pull session last night

Back

Chins-12 x bw,10 x bw,8 x bw

Dumbell Rows-12 x 80kg,11 x 80kg,10 x 80kg

Base Pulley Row-3/4 of stack-3 sets of 15 with a good squeeze at top

Straight Arm Pulldowns 1 set FST-7

Rear Delts

Bent over laterals-18 x 25kg,15 x 25kg,12 x 25kg

Traps

Dumbell Shrugs-20 x 70kg,16 x 70kg,12 x 70kg

Biceps

Alternating Concentration Curls-15 each arm x 17.5kg,15 each arm x 15kg,15 each arm x 12.5kg

Alternating Standing Dumbell Curls-10 each arm x 20kg,8 each arm x 20kg,6 each arm x 20kg

Cable Curls 1 set FST-7

Took about an hour


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Subscribed mate 

Good luck


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Chris

Push session tonight as follows:-

Chest

Decline Bench Press - 20 x 60kg,15 x 100kg,12 x 140kg,10 x 140,then drop set of 8 x 140,12 x 100kg,15 x 60kg

Flat Dumbell Press - 10 x 50kg,10 x 45,10 x 40kg

Dumbell Fly's - 15 x 25kg,12 x 25kg

Upright Machine Fly's - 15 x stack,12 x stack

Shoulders

Dumbell Press - 12 x 35kg,10 x 35kg,8 x 35kg

Lateral Raises - 15 x 25kg,12 x 25kg,then drop set of 10 x 25kg,15 x 17.5kg,20 x 12.5kg

Triceps

Machine Overhead Extentions - 15 x stack,12 x stack,

Skull Crushers - 15 x 30kg,12 x 30kg,10 x 30kg

Cable Pushdown - 1 set FST-7

Dropped EZ bar on one of me knackers after finishing last set of Skull Crushers so the set of FST-7's was extra painfull 

Done in 55mins

Can't wait to smash legs on Friday


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You done all that in 55minutes?! Crazy! Nice work

Was looking at the details of your workout and was thinking it must've taken hours!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> You done all that in 55minutes?! Crazy! Nice work
> 
> Was looking at the details of your workout and was thinking it must've taken hours!


No mate train on me own and at high intensity.

Very little rest between sets and straight from one badypart to the next.

It amazes me how much rest some people have between sets.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I find I have a lot less rest training on own than with a partner I just can't be bothered to wait between sets


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

One of the reasons I train on my own as I get frustrated if i feel i am hanging about between sets.

Rests between sets are just long enough for a quick stretch and to get my breath back between heavy lifts on back and legs.

Midweek weight was 1lb down this morning so on track to drop the 2lb this week.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Legs done last night.

Good warm up with leg extentions and stretches first.

Quads

Smith Mc Squats - 20 x 40kg,15 x 80kg,12 x 120kg,10 x 160kg,8 x 200kg,then dropped to 12 x 120kg(not included bar weight)

Hack Squats - 15 x 100kg,12 x 100kg

Sissy Squat Mc - 18 x 130kg,15 x 130kg

Walking Lunges - 14 steps each leg x 15kg dumbells x 3 sets(horrendous)

Leg Extentions - 3/4 of rack. Set of 18,15 and 15

Hamstrings

Mc Leg Curls - 3/4 of stack. Set of 20,18,15 and 15

SLDL - 15 x 60kg,12 x 100kg,12 x 120kg, 10 x 120kg

Calves

Seated Raises - 50kg Set of 30,30,25 and 25

Took about an hour excluding warm up.

Starting to see 1st changes now with added vascularity in arms with shoulders starting to become more defined.

Also a hole tighter on the work belt on Friday.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Another 2lb off this week and BF down to 13% according to calipers.

Gonna leave macros the same and slightly increase cardio next week.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bloody hell mate you are one strong dude!

Keep it up pal and good luck with the diet. Subscribed!

What sort of cardio are you doing and when?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice loss mate!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Bloody hell mate you are one strong dude!
> 
> Keep it up pal and good luck with the diet. Subscribed!
> 
> What sort of cardio are you doing and when?


Thanks mate.

Always seem to have been reasonably strong for my size and have grown best when sticking to basic movements.

Hoping to keep pushing weights once the suppliments kick in next week.

Doing fasted cardio upon waking 6 days per week(power walking /light jogging keeping my hr at 125bpm)

Was doing 35min each morning but increased that to 45min this week


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Nice loss mate!


Cheers Chris


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

SURELY YOU'RE LOWER THAN 14% BF IN THOSE SECOND SET OF PICTURES? SOMEBODY TELL ME IT ISN'T SO!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Just going on what the calipers say Big Buck.

Whether its correct or not by using the same method each time it should give me a good indication of where i am at.

However I would of thought 13-14% was about right for the start point pics.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i'd say a smidge less mate, looking great, and that smile is wonderful! you obviously haven't got young kids like me!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers either way plenty to come off before hols.

My kids make me smile(well most of the time)

Got 3 girls at 3,8 and a 19 year old from 1st marriage.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Did shoulders after chest last night and tried standing behind the neck presses on Smith Mc followed by side laterals with palms facing towards my body as per Lockstocks journal.

Did 3 sets on each finishing with a triple drop on both excersises and what a pump!!!

Shouders are still aching today.

Weight loss is on track but starting to get hungry between meals this week so will be banging some suger free jelly in the shopping trolley tommorow night.


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

thumbs up for the weight loss! got to agree with sugar free jelly being a staple of a diet aswell!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Ashers.

Looking good in your avi.

Yes read about the jelly on here and it served me well last year.

Even got the kids sharing it with me.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

2lb down again this morning and BF calipers reading 12%

Going to drop the carbs out of meal 6 on non training days from next week.

Trying to do just enough to drop the 2lb each week so I have still got plenty of options for later on in diet when things start slowing down.

Will get some progress photos up next weekend at the end of the Wk4(better get the clippers out next week)

Trained at my old gym on Fri night(bit to far away now i have moved house) and had a great leg session with an old training partner.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Hunger kicking in now.

Looking forward to every meal and keeping busy between meals to keep my mind off food.

Have seen some more changes this week so expecting to easily hit target weight loss this weekend.

I have not bothered with a cheat meal these last 2 weekends but if i do the 2lbs this week am going to have something nice Sun night.

I usually stick to the same excersises for each bodypart but after trying something recomended on here for shoulders last week and

getting great doms from it I have tried different excersises on each body part since to good effect(very sore)


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Weighed myself and took pics after cardio this morning as got a lot on tomorrow morning.

2.5lb down this morning from last sunday so cheat meal will be had tomorrow night(chinese followed by ice cream)

BF reading still 12%.

Did legs last night,dropping the weight and increasing reps as follows:-

Quads

Warm up and stretch.

Smith Squats 20 x 60kg,15 x 100kg,12 x 140kg,12 x 180kg,10 x 180kg,12 x 140kg,12 x 100kg

Hack Squats 15 x 120kg,12 x 120kg

Sissy Squats 18 x 140kg,15 x 140kg

Walking Lunges 15 steps each leg with 2 x 15kg dumbells x 3 sets

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 20,18 and 15 with about half stack

Hamstrings

Machine Leg Curls 4 sets of 20,18,15,15 with 3/4 of stack

SLDL 15 x 60kg,15 x 100kg,12 x 140kg,10 x 140kg,12 x 100kg

Calves

Seated Calf Raises 4 sets of 50,40,35,30,25 with 40kg

Will keep diet and carbs same next week but introduce fat burners


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Pics after 4 weeks dieting


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mate. Do a competition


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Next year mate.

Would have to be able to commit 100% if i was dieting for a show and to much on this year with wedding,honeymoon and work.

This year is all about me learning more about my body ready for next year.

Will also give me the opportunity for a good rebound and to gain some more size.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done mate good progress


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

JUST HAD MY CHINESE AND ICE CREAM! REGRET IT NOW AFTER SEEING YOUR PHOTOS! LOOKING GREAT.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

pipebomb said:


> Well done mate good progress


Cheers Pipebomb.

If i can carry on droping the 2lb each week should see a noticable difference for the next set of pics in 4 more weeks.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> JUST HAD MY CHINESE AND ICE CREAM! REGRET IT NOW AFTER SEEING YOUR PHOTOS! LOOKING GREAT.


Thanks Big Buck.

5pm would be a bit to early in the day for my cheat meal as once I have something nice i struggle to get back to chicken and rice and end up eating c**p

for the rest of the day so will be leaving it till about 9pm before i start so that if i end up going mad on the ice cream and biscuits I will only have a few hours of the day left to do it in.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd agree that you should get on stage when you're ready.

Legs are looking really good!


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> If i can carry on droping the 2lb each week should see a noticable difference for the next set of pics in 4 more weeks.


Yes Mate 8lbs can make a significant difference when your lean already, good luck fella i will be watching.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you running a cycle at the moment mate?

Btw loving the progress


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking cracking. Glad youre taking the plunge and competing (you havent before right?)

Over 40's class? :whistling:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> I'd agree that you should get on stage when you're ready.
> 
> Legs are looking really good!


Cheers Chris

Have made my mind up on next year for competing mate.

I want to be able to give the preperation required to be the best I can be my undidvided attention.

Legs have always been a strong bodypart for me but I neglected them last year and missed them out of my weekly split if i was struggling to get to the gym

and they started lagging so over the winter I have hit them hard every week without fail so will be interesting to see what they look like once cut.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Are you running a cycle at the moment mate?
> 
> Btw loving the progress


Cheers Ojay.

Started on a conservative dose of Test,Tren and Mast last week


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> Looking cracking. Glad youre taking the plunge and competing (you havent before right?)
> 
> Over 40's class? :whistling:


Cheers Essex.

Yes never competed before so got plenty of options.

First Timers,Inters Weight Class or over 40's as just turned 42 at the start of this month.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

pipebomb said:


> Yes Mate 8lbs can make a significant difference when your lean already, good luck fella i will be watching.


Yes mate another 8lb should take me under 10% BF.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking like things are shaping up fast mate! how many carbs are you taking in now? been thinking of reducing mine to help speed up my fat loss


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you eating carbs with every meal or timing them i.e. morning pre/post workout?

On keto at the moment and energy in the gyms been great so far (surprisingly) not sure how long it's going to last.......

Do you think you can get sub 10% easily with carbs every meal?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> Cheers Ojay.
> 
> Started on a conservative dose of Test,Tren and Mast last week


Blimey so those gains werent with any assistance apart from hard work and dedication amazingwork man

Gains will only get better from now on


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Can you send me some of your genetics ?  hehe


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Looking like things are shaping up fast mate! how many carbs are you taking in now? been thinking of reducing mine to help speed up my fat loss


Steve

280g on training days and 200g on non training days.

Dropped them by 40g on non training days last week and the weights came off nicely.

Mind you felt like my stomach was eating itself from the inside out during fasted cardio on the mornings after the low carb day as no carbs from 5pm to 7am the next day.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Are you eating carbs with every meal or timing them i.e. morning pre/post workout?
> 
> On keto at the moment and energy in the gyms been great so far (surprisingly) not sure how long it's going to last.......
> 
> Do you think you can get sub 10% easily with carbs every meal?


Am taking carbs in with meals 1 to 5 on non training days out of a total of 7 meals and with meals 1 to 7 on training days out of a total of 8 meals.

And yes sub 10% is easliy achievable with carbs and cardo.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the response RotSocks, in fantastic condition as it is will be interesting to see pictures over the coming weeks, great to hear you are going to compete in the future as well. 

What type of cardio are you doing?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Blimey so those gains werent with any assistance apart from hard work and dedication amazingwork man
> 
> Gains will only get better from now on


Don't know what you mean mate.

I have not gained between starting pics and these just got rid of some fat/bloat

However your right should get a good boost from the course as been off since Xmas.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Thanks for the response RotSocks, in fantastic condition as it is will be interesting to see pictures over the coming weeks, great to hear you are going to compete in the future as well.
> 
> What type of cardio are you doing?


No problem mate.

45 mins of fasted cardio every morning except sunday.

Get special cardio on a sunday morning if kids stop in bed


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> Don't know what you mean mate.
> 
> I have not gained between starting pics and these just got rid of some fat/bloat
> 
> However your right should get a good boost from the course as been off since Xmas.


Gains....progress....you know what I mean :-D


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Rotsocks said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> 45 mins of fasted cardio every morning except sunday.
> 
> Get special cardio on a sunday morning if kids stop in bed


 Nintendo wii....? :lol:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Gains....progress....you know what I mean :-D


I know mate.

Getting pedantic in my old age


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Nintendo wii....? :lol:


Ha Ha

No mate not got one


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Had a nice Chinese as a cheat last night.

Started at 9pm but could'nt manage it all in one sitting so finished it off before bed at 11Had a few sweet bits inbetween of ice cream,biscuits oh and a can of fosters. Weight this morning only half a pound up from weekend

Was great doing cardio this morning full of carbs and have felt really good all day.

Felt nice and strong at gym tonight and had a great workout as follows:-

Back

Chins-15 x bw,12 x bw,10 x bw

Partial Deadlifts-15 x 100kg,15 x 140kg,12 x 180kg,10 x 220kg,8 x 260kg,10 x 220kg

Base Pulley Row-2 off ful stack-1 x 15,1 x 12,1 x 10

Mc Pullovers 1 set FST-7

Rear Delts

Bent over laterals-20 x 25kg,18 x 25kg,15 x 25kg

Traps

Dumbell Shrugs-35 x 50kg,30 x 50kg,25 x 50kg

Biceps

Alternating Concentration Curls-15 each arm x 17.5kg,15 each arm x 17.5kg,15 each arm x 15kg

Alternating Standing Dumbell Curls-12 each arm x 20kg,10 each arm x 20kg,8 each arm x 20kg

Cable Curls 1 set FST-7

Took 65 mins

Got a great pump with some good vascularity on biceps.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good plan with the carbs fella. cleaning up my diet more now and seeing the fat coming off, once that stops i will drop carbs on non training days.. good call on that one.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chin up's, God i havent done those for years. Id probably make a girly scream while trying to do 1x rep lol

what does Cable Curls 1 set* FST-7* this mean?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Good plan with the carbs fella. cleaning up my diet more now and seeing the fat coming off, once that stops i will drop carbs on non training days.. good call on that one.


Nice one Steve.

I can definitely see the difference with the carb cycling.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> chin up's, God i havent done those for years. Id probably make a girly scream while trying to do 1x rep lol
> 
> what does Cable Curls 1 set* FST-7* this mean?


Started doing the chins after my last diet finished as wanted to try and increase my back width for this year.

The FST-7 stands for Fascia Stretching Training.

The theory is you strech your fascia thereby creating more space for the muscle to grow into.

On the cable curls I use a weight that i can manage 10 reps with, after finishing 1st set i drop the weight by 1 peg and immediately do my next set and so on until I have completed 7 sets. Very painfull and you get a great pump.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Fst7....painful but oh so worth it!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Fst7....painful but oh so worth it!


Oh yes.

Always finish with them on arms.

Going to introduce them on chest and back next.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Had a good week.Think the cheat meal last Sun night did the trick and I have felt like my metabolism has sped up.

Felt energised and strong all week and training has gone very well.

Push Wed and Legs Fri. Cardio done every day except today as per normal.

Diet/Cardio same as pre week and another 2lb off this morning.

Fat burners are kicking in now and body temp has increased.

Seeing a few more changes with increased vascularity and legs are starting to come through so happy days.

For a change dropped carbs to 100g yesterday and will do 400g today with clean carbs up to 8pm then some junk. Sat here burning up now after a fuddle of chocolate,ice cream and buiscuits

Keeping everything same for next week.

Have surprised myself with how many carbs I am able to consume on this diet and still drop the weight each week. Think sticking to low GI carbs over the winter has made a big difference.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Went higher rep with drop sets on legs last Friday and doms are bad.

Looked like Douglas Bader doing my cardio this morning.

Back tonight and a good workout again

Back

Chins-15 x bw,12 x bw,10 x bw

Single Arm Dumbell Rows-15 x 80kg,12 x 80kg,10 x 80kg

Base Pulley Row-3/4 of stack-1 x 18,1 x 15,1 x 15

Mc Pullovers 1 set FST-7

Rear Delts

Bent over laterals on machine-3 sets of 20,18,15 then triple drop to finish

Traps

Dumbell Shrugs-35 x 50kg,30 x 50kg,25 x 50kg

Biceps

Alternating Concentration Curls-15 each arm x 17.5kg,15 each arm x 17.5kg,15 each arm x 15kg

Alternating Standing Dumbell Curls-12 each arm x 17.5kg,10 each arm x 17.5kg,8 each arm x 17.5kg

Preacher Mc Curls 1 set FST-7


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Props for doing the FST 7 on biceps mate. That is one muscle group that i just cannot do it on! By the time i hit the 4th set the pump is so intense that i cannot continue!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

seems like the cheats are doing your body loads of good, i cant bring myself to have a big junk out even though i know it will help, that bloated feeling the next day is unbearable


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Props for doing the FST 7 on biceps mate. That is one muscle group that i just cannot do it on! By the time i hit the 4th set the pump is so intense that i cannot continue!


I know.

They are killers but thats the idea.

Sometimes when doing them i wish i had never read about them in the 1st place:laugh:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> seems like the cheats are doing your body loads of good, i cant bring myself to have a big junk out even though i know it will help, that bloated feeling the next day is unbearable


I think they are good mentally as well as physically Jay

Gives you something to look forward to each week so rather than a 12 week diet its 12 one week diets if you know what i mean.

My cheats are pretty tame this year with just the 2-3 hour window on a Sun night whereas last year on Keto they were all day afairs where I would put on a stone in weight:whistling:

Dont get the bloated feeling the day after just a nice boost in energy and much more vascularity. The only down side is the hunger pangs on the Monday.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Would be good to see a sample days diet mate! I looked thru but couldnt see, or am I being dozy and missed it??

Looking great so far man!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I can deal with the hunger pangs I really need to get them included and just man up  leg day is sat and only have to work one in 3 weekends so sat night could be perfect then train weakest bodypart Sunday morning I'll start this week


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Would be good to see a sample days diet mate! I looked thru but couldnt see, or am I being dozy and missed it??
> 
> Looking great so far man!!!


Thanks for the comments.

Not posted diet only macros on here so you've not missed it.

Am using sweet potato for my main carb source atm so a training day M/W/F would look like this:-

7am-40g Porridge/50g Whey/Tblspoon Peanut Butter

9:30am-40g Ground Oats/50g Whey mixed with water/Handfull Cashews

12:00-40g Sweet Pot/50g Chicken

14:30-40g Ground Oats/50g Whey mixed with water/Handfull Cashews

17:00-40g Sweet Pot/50g Chicken

19:30-40g Dextrose/50g Whey pwo

20:30-40g Sweet Pot/50g Steak/Veg

23:00-50g Whey/Tblspoon Peanut Butter

On non training days I drop meal 6 and remove the carbs from the last 2 meals so 80g less carbs and 40g less protein.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> I can deal with the hunger pangs I really need to get them included and just man up  leg day is sat and only have to work one in 3 weekends so sat night could be perfect then train weakest bodypart Sunday morning I'll start this week


Sounds like a great plan Jay.

I always train back the day after my cheat so that i can smash it.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Did chest/shoulders and tri's on wed and legs last night.

Right hamstring went very tight during cardio yesterday morning and I ended up hobbling the last couple of miles home.

Think painting my decking the night before did it as instead on kneeling down I did it all bent over with straight legs.Took just over 2hrs so a long time to be in that position.

Stank the office out Friday with regular applications of deep heat.

Built up to 180kgs on squats but could feel the hamstring so did a 15 rep set followed by a 12 rep set then 2 drop sets. Then did some higher rep Hack Squats, Mc Sissy squats and finished off with a 60 rep set of leg press all with narrow stance concentrating on working quad and keeping hamstring out of it as much as possible.

Finished off with 2 sets of walking lunges and a set of Leg Extentions FST-7's.(quads fried)

Tried some direct hamstring work but no chance without hurting myself which was very frustrating but no other options really. Will let it recover and hammer them next Friday. 

Weight this morning down another 2lb so this weeks target achieved.

Going to keep diet same again next week but introduce 30mins post workout cardio.

Was only going to post pics every 4 weeks but the 4lb off in the last 2 weeks seems to have started to bring the legs through a bit so here are a few after cardio this morning.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Rested hamstring up yesterday(BBQ and Sun Lounger) and it felt a lot better during cardio this morning.

Dropped carbs again on sat only having 2 small roasted new potatoes all day at a BBQ with some friends.

Also only had had about 40g of carbs on Sunday up untill 6pm then had a good cheat for the rest of the day of the following:-

Chinese Takeaway

1 x Magnum Gold and 1 x Magnum Almond Ice Creams

Half Pack Chocolate Buiscuits

Bag Crisps

Cheese and Onion Sandwich

Full Fat Yougourt

Bowl of Oat Granola

Diam Bar

Several Thorntons Chocolates

Can of Larger

Glass of Fresh Orange

Weighed in this morning at 4lb up from Sun morning's weight so good job I have added in 3 sessions of extra cardio this week although after about 3 good dumps today i recon I wont be far off weekend weight in the morning


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rotsocks said:


> I know.
> 
> They are killers but thats the idea.
> 
> Sometimes when doing them i wish i had never read about them in the 1st place:laugh:


and now you have inflicted the pain on me, going to have to give em a go, thanks


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Cracking thread mate,enjoying reading/seeing the progress,keep up the good work mate,

All the best,

Al...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Rested hamstring up yesterday(BBQ and Sun Lounger) and it felt a lot better during cardio this morning.
> 
> Dropped carbs again on sat only having 2 small roasted new potatoes all day at a BBQ with some friends.
> 
> ...


thats like every Sunday for me lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I failed miserably with my cheat at weekend cooked for someone was all planning on piggin out on ben n jerrys n **** after but only had turkey mince chilli with salad not even Any rice!!!! . Fail!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

kingdale said:


> and now you have inflicted the pain on me, going to have to give em a go, thanks


Go for it mate.

You will love the pump.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Btnek1664 said:


> Cracking thread mate,enjoying reading/seeing the progress,keep up the good work mate,
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Al...


Cheers mate.

Glad you enjoy following.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> thats like every Sunday for me lol


Ha Ha.

Its nice to have a blow out when you have been dieting all week though.

p.s. forgot to log the oat cakes and peanut butter before bed


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> I failed miserably with my cheat at weekend cooked for someone was all planning on piggin out on ben n jerrys n **** after but only had turkey mince chilli with salad not even Any rice!!!! . Fail!


You have got to try harder mate.

If you are anything like me once you get the lid off the ice cream and start digging in there will be no stopping you


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

There is no stopping me I don't crave anything unless I have a mouthful then it's lights out lol

Psychologically is crazy though and a headfk!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Coming on well bro! i like the diet, simple and I might tailor mine a bit like this for next week while im travelling. How do you cook your sweet potatoes? never heard of FST-7. thats defo in my arm workout for tommorrow if i can bend me arms from the winny pumps. :laugh:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> There is no stopping me I don't crave anything unless I have a mouthful then it's lights out lol
> 
> Psychologically is crazy though and a headfk!


You have just got to get stuck in then mate.

Must be something you fancy.

I start planning my cheat meal from about Wednesday


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Coming on well bro! i like the diet, simple and I might tailor mine a bit like this for next week while im travelling. How do you cook your sweet potatoes? never heard of FST-7. thats defo in my arm workout for tommorrow if i can bend me arms from the winny pumps. :laugh:


Yes it is mate.

I like simple. Bit like me.

Sweet pots are peeled,boiled then mashed.

I do a couple of kg at a time and freeze some for later in week.

You will have fun with the FST-7's. Get ready for arm splitting pumps.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

miromirante said:


> Good luck and wish you good health during it!


Cheers Bud


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Forgot to mention when I posted yesterday that i had pulled my hamstring again.

Did Rack Deadlifts on Mon night and was building up to my top set when on the 9th or 10th rep of 220kg i felt it pull so did some machine rows instead.

Should have really left the dead lifts out this week after pulling the hamstring last week but was feeling good.

Should know better at my age and really ****ed off with myself for pushing it so soon.

Hamstring started getting really tight half way through cardio on tue morning so have rested it up at work and not pushed it during this mornings cardio but did an extra 10 mins instead without any pain then used the rope pull for cardio post workout tonight.

Will leave direct hamstring work out when doing legs on Fri and see how its feels next week.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

When your hammy heals maybe start putting some glute-ham raises into the mix. They are very good for hamstring rehab, strength and size.






It took me a month to be able to even do one. But it was worth it


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

good idea freezing them fella. ill remember tat

defo drop direct hamm work mate. had problems with my right hammstring after pulling it on the leg press doing to heavy.

take it easy and good luck with this weekends carb binge. hehe


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> When your hammy heals maybe start putting some glute-ham raises into the mix. They are very good for hamstring rehab, strength and size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Will give them a go if I can find some equipment in the gym to do them on.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> good idea freezing them fella. ill remember tat
> 
> defo drop direct hamm work mate. had problems with my right hammstring after pulling it on the leg press doing to heavy.
> 
> take it easy and good luck with this weekends carb binge. hehe


Yes it saves a lot of time in the long run.

I tend to do the bulk of my cooking on a Sat morning and freeze it for later in the week.

Strapped it up really well when I did legs tonight and focused on working the quads more directly again. Left the direct hamstring work out again. Weight loss has slowed down for the first time since i started dieting 7 weeks ago so i will review cheat window once i have weighed in Sun morning.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like you got it all under control buddy. im regreting my cheat meal already - cant move now well bloated and unconformable lol stomach must have shrunk more then i thought


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope so bud.

Got a feeling carbs/fats are going to have to be dropped next week though.

I can remember years ago finishing a diet,going out for a nice meal then into town and just had no room left for the beer. Horribly Bloated. On my cheats i tend not to have a large volume of food but foods high in calories for this reason.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Managed the 2lb drop but this week loss has been the slowest so far.

I have usually done the 2lb by fri/sat morning where this week had only dropped 1lb by the Sat so had 40g of carbs all day and did 2 cardio session Sat to get the 2lb drop this week.(felt like i was back to my boxing days)

Body fat now measuring 10%.

Diet has been very easy up to now compared to the keto diet last year and I have managed to keep my strength and mental awareness up but dont want to have to do everything at last minute to drop the 2lb so going to have a moderate cheat in a bit(Steak and Chips followed by an Ice Cream and a small amount of chocolate and maybe that beer in the fridge that has been winking at me all week)

Next week will reduce fats by 50% and drop 10g of carbs from each meal so macros will be 205c/320p on training days and 150c/280p non training days then will play weekend by ear depending upon where I am at with the weight loss.

Time to start suffering a bit


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Would not be worth it if there wasn't some suffering in there at some point 

Good work mate

How much longer do you intend on dieting?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Would not be worth it if there wasn't some suffering in there at some point
> 
> Good work mate
> 
> How much longer do you intend on dieting?


Cheers.

You just gotta remember that old saying "The worse you feel the better you look"

5 weeks to stag weekend then another 5 weeks to wedding and honeymoon.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Back,Rear Delts,Traps and Biceps last night and another good session.

Love 1st session after cheat meal Plenty of vascularity.

Left the Dead Lifts out to rest the Hamstrings so did Chins,Mc Rows and Low Pulley Rows finishing off with Pull Overs FST-7's. Bent over laterals for rear delt-3 sets finishing with triple drop and dumbell shrugs for traps.

Concerntration curls,alternate dumbell curls and Mc preacher curls for arms. Went a bit lighter on arms this week and really focused on squeezing the muscle.

Did half and hour cardio on stationary bike to finish off.

I have been alternating morning cardio between power walking and mountain biking as find the bike easier on the hamstring.

Will post up 8wk progress pics on Fri morning as off to the coast with the family for the easter weekend.

Looking forward to cardio on the sea front but not the smell of freshly cooked doughnuts at the fairground although a nice big portion of Fish and Chips will be had for this weekends cheat. Well it would be rude not to


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

The reduction in the Macros and the increase in cardio has done the trick and I have done the 2lb loss by this morning. Started feeling the reduction in carbs at work yesterday though.

The physical side I am ok with,just get my head down and crack on for cardio and training,its the mental side that is the hardest for me to deal with as I need to be on the ball mentally all day at work so that bit is the challenge.

4 out of the next 5 weeks are short working weeks for me due to bank hols and got the fri off on my stag weekend so I am sure this will help.

Anyway as pomised 8week update pics.

Happy with leg condition this year. Think some extra size and the Power Walking rather than Stationary Bike cardio has made the difference.

16lb off since starting diet and 8 week left so potentially another stone to come off.

Off to the coast at lunch so rest of morning will be spent cooking up enough chicken to last the weekend


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

A few more.

Also picked up the rice cakes pictured last night for a treat over the weekend(I am definitely in diet mode thinking of these as a treat)


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

excellent work mate. definite improvements. keep it up!

do you diet once a year?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing progress mate well done

You will b happy to hear I've got some junk in for tomorrow night and having a family BBQ so no excuses for not cheating this week


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

You look great bud, excellent work and dedication.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

You look awesome and your legs look even better, gives me inspiration to get serious with my diet. Keep it going pal and good luck


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep up the great work, I enjoy reading your threads, always well articulated and its always good to see someone walking the walk.

All the best,

Lee


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Someone is taking his leg training seriously - well done, sir!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Mate looking really good well done


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

looking really good keep it up


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow thanks for the comments guy's.

You know there were times this weekend when we were out with friends and they would say "Why don't you just have a couple of drinks,surely it won't make any difference" but for me part of the dieting process that appeals to me is the mental strength required to not do any unplanned cheats so the comments on here from the guy's who have been through the dieting process means a lot and spurs me on.

Anyway had a great time with the family at the weekend and managed to get 3 x 90min fasted cardio sessions in(60min power walking on the beach which was hard work followed by a 30min steady jog back on the promenade)

Eat well all weekend and had a nice portion of Fish and Chips followed by an Ice Cream on the Monday. Weighed myself when we got back last night and adjusted weight(i am about 4lb heavier in an evening than the following morning)and I had dropped 2lb over the weekend so the extra cardio along with the walking/playing with the kids made a big difference so I ordered Thai Green Curry for 9pm and had that with a couple of cans of larger followed by:-

Magnum Almond Ice cream

Bowl of Oat Granola with Skimmed Milk

Bar of Snickers extra crunchy

Bounty Bar

Some Buiscuits

Selection of the kids Easter Eggs(well they had been offering me some every hour since the sun morning)

6 Oat Cakes with Peanut Butter.

Will keep macro's the same this week but maybe increase cardio depending upon midweek weight loss.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> excellent work mate. definite improvements. keep it up!
> 
> do you diet once a year?


Cheers Bud.

Yes have always dieted for my summer hols(vanity i am afraid)


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> You look great bud, excellent work and dedication.


Thanks mate. Much appreciated.



Paul_k2 said:


> You look awesome and your legs look even better, gives me inspiration to get serious with my diet. Keep it going pal and good luck


Thanks. Been smashing the legs this year.



lee_ said:


> Keep up the great work, I enjoy reading your threads, always well articulated and its always good to see someone walking the walk.
> 
> Thanks Lee. I try and make it easy reading. Some of the threads written in text talk hurt my head to read(must be getting old)
> 
> Thanks mate. Neglected them last year and was not happy with how thay looked at end of last years diet so made sure I have not missed one leg session this year and have pushed them hard. Actually look forward to that sick feeling i get about 2pm on a friday when it starts getting close to training time.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Rotsocks said:


> Cheers Bud.
> 
> Yes have always dieted for my summer hols(vanity i am afraid)


It aint vanity. Its being sensible IMO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Just been through the whole Thread, great work !!!

You've really inspired me to get off my ar$e and diet down!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Amazing progress mate well done
> 
> You will b happy to hear I've got some junk in for tomorrow night and having a family BBQ so no excuses for not cheating this week


Cheers bud. Hope you enjoyed your cheat.



miggs said:


> Mate looking really good well done


Cheers Miggs-looking well in your avi. Are you still dieting?



totalwar said:


> looking really good keep it up


Cheers


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> It aint vanity. Its being sensible IMO :lol: :lol:


Cheers but you got to be a bit vain to put yourself through this for a holiday:whistling:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Themanabolic said:


> Just been through the whole Thread, great work !!!
> 
> You've really inspired me to get off my ar$e and diet down!


Thanks mate.

I'ts always good to have motivated somebody to make a change.

Does'nt look like you have a lot to come off from your avi.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You inspired me to have my cheat and was amazing haha

Nothing compared to most on here but for me loads 

5burgers with cheese

2flake Easter eggs

Tub ben n jerrys

4flakes

Slice cheesecake

3 cups hot choc

Half pack rice cakes with peanut butter

And a few biccies to dunk 

Must have been well depleted as didn't feel lethargic or overly **** the next day  just a bit watery but now my body is finally sweating loads more when I'm training and getting hungry again between meals


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantastic thread. The dedication is inspiring, and its all very well written and laid out.

Have been really enjoying following this and thought i'de drop a line.

Loving your approach on dieting, finding it very interesting.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheers Miggs-looking well in your avi. Are you still dieting?

Cheers


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> You inspired me to have my cheat and was amazing haha
> 
> Nothing compared to most on here but for me loads
> 
> ...


Nice one mate.

Metabolism will be flying now.

Think I am going to try a clean carb up this Sunday for a change to see how my body responds.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Fantastic thread. The dedication is inspiring, and its all very well written and laid out.
> 
> Have been really enjoying following this and thought i'de drop a line.
> 
> Loving your approach on dieting, finding it very interesting.


Well thankyou Sir.

Got most of my ideas off this site.

Thinking back I can't believe how i used to diet when I was younger


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Metabolism will be flying now.
> 
> Think I am going to try a clean carb up this Sunday for a change to see how my body responds.


It's seems so, I've been low carb so Sunday will have a nice biggish cheat again as training three days in row due to bank hol don't think I'd get away with same amount again this week lol


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> It's seems so, I've been low carb so Sunday will have a nice biggish cheat again as training three days in row due to bank hol don't think I'd get away with same amount again this week lol


Yes mate make sure you are fuelled for the 3 days training.

I did 3 days in a row this week and it was hard work.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Training done for this week.

Did the Tue,Wed and Thurs as going out for the day tomorrow.

Have gone higher rep's on all excersises and bodyparts this week(12 to 15) for a change and have already got some nice doms in uperbody

Really felt it this week which I think is due to the increased cardio(been doing about 90mins per day over 2 sessions)along with the reduced carbs.

Tue was ok as still fuelled by the cheat meal from the night before but from Wed my body has felt like its eating itself from the inside out during fasted cardio and very hungry all day so just trying to keep as busy as possible between meals.

Have dropped 1lb this week up to this morning so going to do low carbs Fri and Sat(less than 100) along with 90 mins cardio each day to hit the 2lb loss for the week.

Then going to try a clean carb up on Sunday to see how my body responds.

Only 3 weeks to the stag weekend now


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Coming on again mate!

Also feeling the reduction in carbs this week fella! hows the hammstring now?

How are you finding it mentally? Im have gone past that stage of craving anything anymore LOL


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Great Journal, all you need is to slap some tan on and do a show now, it would be rude not to.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

What do you do for CV?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Coming on again mate!
> 
> Also feeling the reduction in carbs this week fella! hows the hammstring now?
> 
> How are you finding it mentally? Im have gone past that stage of craving anything anymore LOL


Cheers Steve.

Hamstring is still sore mate just strapping it up before cardio. Still dare not train them directly and with the cardio i don't think its going to recover until i have finshed this diet and its had time to rest properly.

The mental side of things is the worst for me as i need to be switched on for work. I have noticed I have a lot less tolerance with people if they start talking b******s or wasting my time which is a big change as i am usualy pretty easy going.

How's your prep going?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Great Journal, all you need is to slap some tan on and do a show now, it would be rude not to.


Cheers Bud.

Not this year mate gonna get a good rebound off this diet and try and gain another 7lb for 1st comp next year


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> What do you do for CV?


I had been doing Power Walking exclusively but pulled my hamstring a few weeks ago so am now alternating between Power Walking,Cycling and Cross Trainer to work around the Hamstring.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Well did the 2lb again for the week at this mornings weigh in

No training just 90min cardio each day this weekend

Had a day out with the family Friday and have spent Sat and Sun re-painting the fence,shed and wendyhouse.

Got 3 x 1kg fresh trout of a chap from work Friday night so filleted and BBQ them when I got back from cardio Sat morning.

Neighbours must think I am mad BBQing at 8 in a morning:lol:

Anway have been having the trout along with some grilled butterflied chicken and mixed salad about every 2.5hrs between the painting.(did'nt bother with the carb up)

Last trout to finish off and conservatory to paint tomorrow.

Training Back and Biceps at my old gym first thing with an old training partner so looking forward to that.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice on the drop 

Be interesting to see the difference not having that carb up does on the next week


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

same here buddy, dropped the leg work now for a week and swapped the incline tredmill for static bike which seems to have made a huge difference.

Same with my regarding the tollerance , not much patience and if someone doesnt think my way is right then look out LOL..

on a plus side the prep is going well and 1.5hr cardio now with lower carbs is making me see differences almost everyday when i wake up more lines and veins coming out!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Rotsocks said:


> Cheers Bud.
> 
> Not this year mate gonna get a good rebound off this diet and try and gain another 7lb for 1st comp next year


Just seems like such a waste, dieting...... and posing in your Garden LOL get on a stage you Pu$$y! LOL

If i was you i'd be trophy Hunting!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice on the drop
> 
> Be interesting to see the difference not having that carb up does on the next week


Cheers Bud.

Recently I have been putting on about 2lb with the Sun night cheat meal so with not bothering yesterday weight this morning was 0.5lb down on the previous day.

Did'nt bother with the carb up because I was enjoying the grilled fish/chicken and salad and also want to push on in these last 3 weeks before stag due as will be going off the rails that weekend. 

Did 80mins cardio this morning and those last couple of inclines on the way home were pretty tough.

Had a great back and bicep session at my old gym this morning. Was nice to use some different machinery and to train in a different environment.

The gym owner who is a competitive bodybuilder commented on my condition and asked me how long i had got to the show so that was good for the ego.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> same here buddy, dropped the leg work now for a week and swapped the incline tredmill for static bike which seems to have made a huge difference.
> 
> Same with my regarding the tollerance , not much patience and if someone doesnt think my way is right then look out LOL..
> 
> on a plus side the prep is going well and 1.5hr cardio now with lower carbs is making me see differences almost everyday when i wake up more lines and veins coming out!


Yes I also find the bike is a lot easier on the hamstring.

Its nice when you get to a level of body fat where you start seeing subtle changes each day as it spurs you on to keep working hard.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Just seems like such a waste, dieting...... and posing in your Garden LOL get on a stage you Pu$$y! LOL
> 
> If i was you i'd be trophy Hunting!


Don't see it as a waste mate.

Always dieted for summer hols and nice to be in shape through the summer.

For me to complete i would need to be in great condition and I have never been in a position where I could commit totally to what is required to get to that level of conditioning.

My work and family life are just about the most settled they have ever been so going to pull out all the stops and compete next year.

However now I am getting older I think it would be nice to have a go at completing


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I love salmon, but i really fvcking love trout!

Dont get it in the supermarket here often and when you do it's expensive as, but i'll stock up when i see it.

You're a lucky man for that.

Coming on a treat btw. Impressed with your cardio dedication. Wheres the hols to?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> I love salmon, but i really fvcking love trout!
> 
> Dont get it in the supermarket here often and when you do it's expensive as, but i'll stock up when i see it.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud and to rub it in he only charges me £2 per fish and makes sure I get the big ones as I have a lot off him

Hols are in Turkey this year see link below

http://www.royaldragonhotel.com.tr/en/index.html


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Its been a tough week without the weekend cheat.

Very hungry and cardio has been hard this week.

Normally its the last 20mins that start to get hard but this morning legs were heavy and every one of the 57mins was an effort.

Have trained my whole body over Mon,Tue and Wed this week as got something on tomorrow and missus is away on her hen weekend to Leeds on Friday morning so got the kids all weekend.

Legs were tough today but just cardio to concerntrate on now for the rest of the week.

Looking very flat now so will definitely be having a refeed this weekend

On a positive note I was already a lb down on the Monday so tomorrows mornings weigh in should see me well on the way to the 2lb target for the week(well it better had the way i have felt this week:laugh and BF is now measuring 9%.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good effort bro, sounds like my morning cardio atm. also feeling flat with no cheat meals for few weeks and less carbs..

That hotel looks awesome, first link i clicked on... yep .. FOOD.. i love that they put the deserts at the front of the pictures just what i needed to see..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rotsocks said:


> http://www.royaldragonhotel.com.tr/en/index.html


That place looks awesome! So jelous!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good work, not long to go now mate, would've thought you would've maybe dropped more with no cheat


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Good effort bro, sounds like my morning cardio atm. also feeling flat with no cheat meals for few weeks and less carbs..
> 
> That hotel looks awesome, first link i clicked on... yep .. FOOD.. i love that they put the deserts at the front of the pictures just what i needed to see..


Yes mate it gets tough at this end of a diet.

Looking forward to a good refeed at the weekend.

I know what you mean about the food pictures. Seems every time I put the TV on at the minute there is a programme on thats related to food:lol:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> That place looks awesome! So jelous!


Yes its got a bit of something for all of us.

Gym looks nice and spacious.

My lot don't get up till gone about 10 on holiday where I am up before 7 so it will be a gym session every morning followed by sauna and swim then a bit of breakfast before going back to pick them up for a family breakfast


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

As far as programs related to food...randomly I couldn't stop watching man vs food last year when prepping for show lol! Morning cardio and m v f was the standard


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Man Vs Food, had to google that one. What a program just looking at the breakfast sandwitch makes me feel sick.. LOL

Just wait ill have strawberry laces hangout out off my nose, mouth as i ram those dam carbs in me on post comp fefeed..



OJay said:


> As far as programs related to food...randomly I couldn't stop watching man vs food last year when prepping for show lol! Morning cardio and m v f was the standard


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> As far as programs related to food...randomly I couldn't stop watching man vs food last year when prepping for show lol! Morning cardio and m v f was the standard


I know what you mean I still get drawn to programmes/pictures of food.

We are a wierd bunch are'nt we.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Man Vs Food, had to google that one. What a program just looking at the breakfast sandwitch makes me feel sick.. LOL
> 
> Just wait ill have strawberry laces hangout out off my nose, mouth as i ram those dam carbs in me on post comp fefeed..


LOL Enjoy the reedfeed Steve.

I have decided on a clean carb up this Sunday so gonna lay out a variety of clean carbs in a big pile Sn morning and work my way through it steadily through the day.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Very weird...I think I have all three seasons on disc next to my spin bike still lol!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Weird, but enjoyable. We all unique and it amazing me how much food can alter your body! Bodybuilding is a true science and knowlege is the power..

You should definetly compete though bro, if you can maintain BW within 10lbs of comp weight then you will do it in a strict 8 weeks or less im sure!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Weird, but enjoyable. We all unique and it amazing me how much food can alter your body! Bodybuilding is a true science and knowlege is the power..
> 
> You should definetly compete though bro, if you can maintain BW within 10lbs of comp weight then you will do it in a strict 8 weeks or less im sure!


Totally agree mate.

Young lads are always asking what to to take to get in shape without getting the basics nailed first.

Like you said just eating a good clean balanced diet and training hard and consistently can yeild great results.

Will be going a fair bit over 10lb from comp weight over the winter though(more like 30lb) but will make sure BF does'nt go over 12%.

I prefer to do a longer steady diet anyway.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Too right, im getting it now in the gym "what you takin , en" all that crap. Then when you tell them how many hours cardio and eaten you have done, they still just want to know what you taking.. in one ear out the other..

Guess thats why not everyone can get into the shape we are.. 

10lbs is the figure in my head.. see how the refeed goes  !! ill be keeping cardio consistent though, have learnt the importance of this


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Well was a tough week but managed the 2lb drop for the week.

Weight loss got off to a good start with not having a weekend cheat but seemed to stall towards end of the week and i ended up going zero carbs from meal 5 on fri to meal 2 on sun.

Decided on a clean refeed on the sun as I have never done one before so after meal 1 of turkey rashers,eggs and toms i consumed 600g of carbs meals 2 to 7 over the rest of the day.

Carb sources were oats,rice,rice cakes,sweet pot,oat cakes and fruit along with about 10 cups of milky coffee throughout the day. Protien was 300g and fats 25g so 3825c which is about the same as a normal cheat day for me.

Was great eating all those carbs after 2 weeks on low carbs:thumb:

Got very warm in the evening along with some great vascularity.

Cardio this morning full of carbs was great and i averaged 130bpm and did the route 8mins quicker than when depleted. Work was also good with being more mentally aware and I got a great pump in the gym tonight.

Weight was 4lb up this morning which i think is down to the volume of clean food but i recon i have got rid of half of this already today

Will see how the weight loss goes this week before deciding upon what to do at the weekend but a clean refeed again with an ice cream before bed to cool me down looks like a good idea at the minute. 

A few quick pics from after cardio this morning. Leg condition not improving which is due to the increased amount of cardio i am having to do on the bike due to the hamstring injury which is hammering the quads and not giving them time to rest although abs,shoulders and back are coming through slowly and is there the faintest hint of a glute also coming through.

Lets see how the long the carbs last


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Side shots are your best mate. Nice and thick and dense.

IMO, smash those upper pecs in during your next "offseason" to bring out that pose in the middle picture and you will do some SERIOUS damage when you get up on that stage.

F*cking excellent work!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

WEll done fella, your looking very sharp! great abs and quads are very balanced with the rest of you.

you know how to manipulate your body well.. not long now, bet you can't wait for the all inclusive refeed


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Side shots are your best mate. Nice and thick and dense.
> 
> IMO, smash those upper pecs in during your next "offseason" to bring out that pose in the middle picture and you will do some SERIOUS damage when you get up on that stage.
> 
> F*cking excellent work!


Thanks mate.

"Thick and Dense" helps create the illusion when you are a short **** 

Yes upper chest is my weakest bodypart and I have always struggled to get it to grow as on any incline pressing movement my shoulders tend to come into play a lot.

Going to have to prioritize this and think up a few new ways to isolate this area over the winter.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> WEll done fella, your looking very sharp! great abs and quads are very balanced with the rest of you.
> 
> you know how to manipulate your body well.. not long now, bet you can't wait for the all inclusive refeed


Cheers Steve.

Oh yes 2 weeks of smashing it.

God knows how much weight I am going to put on.

Will be doing cardio every morning to try and keep a lid on it


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good stuff man, thats what i do when im on Holls, I got up early and did cardio when i went to egypt. enjoyed breakky much more after a bit of metabolism raising. lol

Enjoy it fella, good luck with the wedding  Comp tomorrow for me, changed dramatically the last week with the carb deplete /load.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Not posted on here for a while due to my father passing away in the middle of this month following a very short illness.

Have just about managed to keep on the diet although i missed a few meals here and there for obvious reasons.

To get rid of the last half a stone up to the holiday would require a further increase in cardio which currently I cannot commit the time to as spending a lot more time with Mum and also lots of things still to sort out for the wedding so will carrry on with the current diet and fasted am cardio and maintain my current condition for the holiday.

Anyway here are my last set of pics for this journal taken before I went away for my stag weekend last week.

In total I dropped 24lb over the 12 week diet and think if i would of been able to carry on dropping the 2lb a week for the next 5 weeks along with switching to short esters and some water manipulation I would of not been to far off stage condition.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rotsocks said:


> Not posted on here for a while due to my father passing away in the middle of this month following a very short illness.
> 
> Have just about managed to keep on the diet although i missed a few meals here and there for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your father. My best wishes.

Incredible Rotsocks, the dedication and effort put into this journal has been inspiring. So thankyou.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

A few more


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pictures mate

Very sorry to hear about your dad passing, I'm sure you make him proud and when you do decide to get to the stage you will do him proud no doubt once again


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey mate sorry about the bad news there mate..

But ur looking bloody amazing mate well done...


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Sorry to hear about your father. My best wishes.
> 
> Incredible Rotsocks, the dedication and effort put into this journal has been inspiring. So thankyou.


Cheers mate.

Much appreciated.

Looking forward to the wedding/holiday and rebound now


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Great pictures mate
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your dad passing, I'm sure you make him proud and when you do decide to get to the stage you will do him proud no doubt once again


Thanks for the kind words bud.

Its a shame he wont get to see me compete because he was always asking me how my training was going.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

miggs said:


> Hey mate sorry about the bad news there mate..
> 
> But ur looking bloody amazing mate well done...


Thanks Miggs.

Have you been on holiday yet?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the tragic news brother, but im sure he would be proud of your dedication and what you have achieved. takes a strong mind to do these bodybuilding diets.

Wish you the best and hope everything goes alright for you and your family.

Ow and your in show condition now, much better then i was in! Congratulations just goes to show the dedication and hard work paid off.

all the best buddy


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

hey buddy hope you're doing good


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

exellent genetics,great condition,should have done a comp before your

hol's lol,youve made some massive improvments tho,well done.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, great results! Will need to read trough and hope that knowledge is contagious!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> hey buddy hope you're doing good


Things are good thanks mate.

Just finished my rebound and 30lbs heavier this morning than i was at end of the diet at about 10-11%bf so very happy with that.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Bet you are looking huge with an extra 30lbs have you put pics side by side for comparison? Would be interested if only for your own records


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

mal said:


> exellent genetics,great condition,should have done a comp before your
> 
> hol's lol,youve made some massive improvments tho,well done.


Thanks bud.

I have to be able to give something 100% and was not able to do that this year.

Good genetics in arms,legs and shoulders but i have plenty more work to do on my back and chest before competing next year.

Got loads of ideas/plans to bring up these areas over the winter though.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> Wow, great results! Will need to read trough and hope that knowledge is contagious!


Thanks Avena.

There is some great information on the forum if you follow some of the competative journals.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Bet you are looking huge with an extra 30lbs have you put pics side by side for comparison? Would be interested if only for your own records


Yes have filled out a bit.

Notice in most with my clothing as everything is now tight and uncomfortable.

Back to wearing baggies most of the time now.

Not thought about any comparison pics. Might take a few this weekend if i remember.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! It's great to feel big but I have to wear shirts for work and get well annoyed the lack of movement available in them lol


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

I have now started a competition journal.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/182821-rotscocks-journey-stage-leeds-u80s.html


----------

